# What make of incubators do people prefer?



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 9, 2012)

It would be nice to know what makes people have found are good I am using the hova bator


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2012)

*I use these exclusivley!*


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 9, 2012)

I like the little giants but I like the hovabators a little bit more.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> *I like the little giants but I like the hovabators a little bit more.*



*May i ask why? I wish i could find deeper bottoms! TX.*


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 9, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > *I like the little giants but I like the hovabators a little bit more.*
> ...



No you may not!!!!  I just think the hovabator is a better quality incubator. I use both so its not really a big deal its just if someone were offering both for the same price I would choose the hovabator. They are both great incubators and both are extremely cheap!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Eweezyfosheezy said:
> ...


*

*


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2012)

A like the controls and hard ware on the little giant better, but I like the internal dimensions of the Hovabator better. I used to zoomed one too, but I had to plug up all those vent holes in the bottom.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 9, 2012)

When I use a true incubator, then I go with the Little Giant. Even for poultry.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 9, 2012)

I too have only used the zoomed one in terms of the smaller easier available ones. I had to plug the holes in the bottom like did too. But other than that I havent really had any experiance with the little giant or hovabator. I got me some big ol incubators   The zoomed one is kinda pricey compared to the little giant or hovabator though.


----------



## Edna (Aug 9, 2012)

I just ordered the hovabator, and I hope it works! My first eggs were hatched in a 3-egg chick-u-bator and I did everything wrong but still got chicks


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 9, 2012)

I use a hobavator. I have used it for a few years now, and like it pretty well. This year I found a room to put it in with very stable temps, so it is much easier to maintain. Of course I also now have an incubator in my master closet! Oh well, I had a 100% hatch rate this year, so I can't complain.


----------



## RonHays (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a little giant myself. I just got it a month ago but so far it's been keeping my temps ad humidity levels pretty good.


----------

